# Dog Food Recipes.



## clara (Oct 17, 2008)

1 cup oatmeal uncooked, 1/3 cup margarine, 1 tablespoon beef bouillon granules, 5 1/2 cups hot water, 1 tablespoon garlic powder, 3/4 cup powdered milk, 3/4 cup cornmeal, 3 cups whole wheat flour, 1 whole egg beaten. Methodour hot water over oatmeal, margarine, and bouillon let stand for 6 minute. Stir in milk, cornmeal, and egg. Add flour, 1/2 c. at a time; mix well after each addition. Knead 3 to 4 minutes, adding more flour it necessary to make a very STIFF dough. Roll or pat dough to 1/2 thickness. Cut into dog bone shapes with cookie cutter. Bake at 325 degrees for 50 min. on baking parchment Allow to cool and dry out until hard. Store in container. 
----------------
Clara

*** Advertisement Removed by Moderator ***


----------



## kevin1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe dear.I like it so much.It's really very good & it also works.


----------



## onthink (Mar 23, 2009)

My dog likes it very much, thank you!


----------



## sirilucky (Mar 12, 2009)

*BreakFast Dog Recipe!*

A yummy and healthy breakfast for your pup. 

Ingredients:

1) 2 Eggs 
2) Bacon 
3) Toast 
4) Cheese 

Preparation:

1) Scramble the eggs. 
2) Fry the bacon and toast the toast. 
3) Put it in a bowl sprinkle the cheese over it and serve. 

Easy fun and tasty.
Dogs LOVE IT!


----------



## deepalisnis (May 24, 2009)

This is really good Thanks...It is only in the years that we have we been led to believe that dogs can not survive without packaged dog food. We are told that it would be harmful if we were to give them the scraps from our own home cooked meals. This is pure poppycock!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

clara said:


> 1 cup oatmeal uncooked


Zero nutritional value





clara said:


> 1 tablespoon beef bouillon granules,


Wayyyyy too much sodium



clara said:


> 3/4 cup cornmeal


Entirely undigestable




clara said:


> 3 cups whole wheat flour


see above



The point of "home cooking" is to give your pets a higher quality diet than they'd have on commercial pet foods. If you wouldn't feed iams, purina, pedigree, etc. then you wouldn't feed this recipe. 

The only thing that might do an ounce of good is the egg.


----------



## Mlaperformancedogs (Aug 28, 2009)

I am not sure about the scrambled egg beakfast. Being in the veterianry field, that usually gives the dogs pancreatitis. I know it would with my girls.


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

CorgiPaws said:


> Zero nutritional value
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. As far as the oatmeal goes, if you are going to use any grain at all, the only way a dog can get ANY nutrient out of it is by cooking it.


----------



## Snoop (Jan 8, 2010)

Im going to try making those this weekend when i get a chance


----------



## Todd (Jan 13, 2010)

Lyka_01 said:


> Sounds yummy...
> My brian and britney must taste this delicious recipe...
> They will surely love it...^_^


It may be alright to feed a small amount of this recipe on occasion, however this is really not a meal fit for a dog, more a meal fit for a human. Dogs need meat, organs, and bone in order to thrive, not the stuff mentioned here. Like several others have said, the only nutritional part of these recipes are the eggs. Dogs simply cannot utilize various forms of grains like we can. There systems are not adapt to grains because they wouldn't eat them in the wild. There digestive systems are the same as they were in the wild. I would defiantly try cooking something more fit for a canine than a human.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i cook for my dogs. i do use some grains, fruits, and veggies. (and meat, organ meet, and some bones cooked to mush and ground up) but that first recipe... omg, no freakin way id feed my dogs that.


----------



## dobesgalore (Oct 21, 2009)

Snoop said:


> Im going to try making those this weekend when i get a chance


WHY??


----------



## frenchies (Jul 24, 2010)

*cookies*

no nutritional value..... potato chips would be as good a treat. Your heart is in the right place, so try again with just alittle more thought


----------



## dmastery (Sep 11, 2010)

*Homemade Dog Food*

Homemade dog food doesn't have to be complicated as long as you provide your dog with essential nutrients such as vegetables, pasta, rice, cereals, protein, carbohydrates, fats, vitamins and minerals.

http://homemadedogfoodsite.com/


----------



## bdb5853 (May 21, 2010)

dmastery said:


> Homemade dog food doesn't have to be complicated as long as you provide your dog with essential nutrients such as vegetables, pasta, rice, cereals, protein, carbohydrates, fats, vitamins and minerals.
> 
> http://homemadedogfoodsite.com/


Some of us believe that veggies, pasta, rice, cereals, etc. are NOT essential to a dog's healthy diet. 

I suggest that if anyone is looking at home cooking - they do their homework and not just copy off recipes from a message board. The recipe posted here could make a dog extremely ill.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

That is for sure! Use the NRC or AAFCO numbers to evaluate whether the recipe is suitable or not. Look for a source of calcium in a recipe meant as a meal first off. No food, dairy or other, is going to have enough for a dog. It must have bone meal, egg shell or some other source of calcium included. That along knocks an awful lot of dog food recipes out of contention.

Dogs can digest nutrients from corn, wheat and oats but any grains need to be in lesser amounts and very well cooked to be digested for it to be a suitable food. I prefer to use meaty treats to grain filled treats. Why feed grains to a dog?

I would never feed bacon to a dog unless it was the only way to get food down her. That is junk food of the highest order!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

bdb5853 said:


> Some of us believe that veggies, pasta, rice, cereals, etc. are NOT essential to a dog's healthy diet.
> 
> I suggest that if anyone is looking at home cooking - they do their homework and not just copy off recipes from a message board. The recipe posted here could make a dog extremely ill.


Oy! I agree.


----------



## Itty bitty Kitty (Dec 26, 2011)

I had considered fried bacon but I wasn't sure if if was good for them. What type of bacon do you use?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Itty bitty Kitty said:


> I had considered fried bacon but I wasn't sure if if was good for them. What type of bacon do you use?


This is a SUPER old thread....you might want to start a new one!:wink:


----------



## perfectly (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for this recipe.


----------

